# My clown loach has laid eggs, how can I hatch them?



## HannahWhitlock (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I have a 200L tank, and I believe that my 2 clown loaches which are about 10cm long have laid some eggs up inside an ornament. They are a dark golden orange colour and there is about 30 of them.
I am pretty sure that it was them because hardly any of my other fish go in there, and my clown loaches will go into there for about a week, then come out again for a day or so, then back in.
This has been going on for about 3 months, but I have only just looked right inside to see some eggs!
The only other option I thought it could be was my bristlenose, I have one about 12cm and the other is only about 5cm, could they have bred?
What I want to know, is how to hatch these eggs? I don't have another tank to move them into... any suggestions?
I thought of finding a hard plastic sheet to keep the other fish away from the castle where the eggs are, could this work?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Most likely bristlenose eggs. Documented breeding of clown loachs is almost non existent, and is always by adults, which your fish are nowhere near. Bristlenose spawns are nearly always raised by the male, but on occasion they will abandon a spawn. You can try an inverted plastic container with holes over the spawn, you will need an air stone for water circulation.


----------

